# A nice big Welcome to Ghostie!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, tried to sneek in without saying Hi?

Welcome to Z's St!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, ghostie!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, welcome ghostie. And don't forget to say Hi too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I PM'd ghostie "the gig is up!" lol


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Adding another welcome to you, ghostie. Glad you're here.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to the madness Ghostie! Hope you have fun here. . . I'm sure you will.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... or is this a avanue? Either way welcome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard ghostie!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Ghostie!

don't be shy, we only bite if you ask...


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Ghostie!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Holy moley! You guys are NICE! Wow. Do I feel privilegded!









Well, ahem...My husband and I are pretty new to haunting. We live in Minneapolis, MN and are in our mid-thirties. We've decorated for years, but just not to the extreme of you folks until this past year. After seeing what home haunters can do, I was ashamed of my pathetic graveyard. We're making up for it now! These forums have been such a riot. I had NO idea there were other people as wierd as me out there! Ha ha.

Anyway, we've started our own website with some of our props and it's growing daily. Check it out here. Since I don't want to ramble, I'll just leave you all with a big THANK YOU for the extremely warm welcome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome.  A little late, but better late than never, eh?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool website there ghostie. Looks like your in the spirit of things.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! Can't wait until all the props are done and pics uploaded. (but I have a sneeky suspicion it will never be done since we'll just keep adding stuff!)


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

(and I can't wait until post thirty, so I can get the avatar people recognize as me out there!)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the street Ghostie. Don't be ashamed of anything you started doing for Halloween. When I started out, I just had a few things placed around and now every year I just add on to it. Ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Ghostie! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Ghostie!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Ghostie and welcome. You've got some great props there! I really like that feathered owl...I bet putting on all those feathers took loads of patience


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Blackwidow, I have to admit, it did test my patience! But it's the finished product that keeps us all going, right?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What????? Ghostie again???? Are you following me, LOL. I've been lucky enough to know Ghostie for a little while from another forum. She's got some neat stuff, and her and the hubby have some big plans in the works. I can't wait to hear if you get that fog to roll across the lawn and downhill. Is that still the goal? Anyhow, it's great to see you here walking the street. Um, er, ah, no that's not right, lol. Welcome Ghostie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi again Vlad. Thanks for the compliments. We do have high hopes for our props this year, just seems we're running out of time! Yes, some kick-ass fog is still my focus this year. (along with a ton of other things!). Hope it (our haunt) turns out they way I see it in my daydreams. If not, there's always next year!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Where to spend my money? Fog machines. Grave stones. iPods. Pagers. 
A nice haunt would be a groovy stake in the heart of continuity for my life-book.
Welcome again. Ghostie is such a cute name. Underestimated terror is the best kind.


----------

